# Guppies Popping Out 2 By 2



## batray girl (Jul 27, 2005)

I have several guppies (originally intended for feeders) that are now just another species I keep. I can't tell which female is giving birth because several are gravid, but there is one in particular that I am leaning towards. Anyway, whenever I come home, there are 2 new guppy fry in the tank. This has been going on for at least 3 days now. What is going on?! Don't they usually finish birthing w/in a day?
So far there has only been one born dead, though, so I'm not complaining (just a little concerned I guess).
Another thing is that I am keeping the fry in a net breeder in the tank w/ the others. I've been feeding them liquid fry food, but a lot of the thicker particles seem to fall out of their net. Is there still enough left for them to eat? What should I do?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

It could take a day or two for them to have all the fry in that batch. Seeing how you have a few that look like they could have babies maybe you have 2 currently having fry.


----------



## batray girl (Jul 27, 2005)

Today I only found one when I came home, so I think she may be finished. What are the best conditions to keep mothers and fry in, which would encourage the health of the mother and promote growth of the fry?


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

If you have several gravid females, you may be having their fry on different days and you may only be seeing the last few that didn't get eaten. You will only get 10-15 fry from a feeder guppy, so many of them could have ended up as fish food.
Tony


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

It depends on what you want out of your fry. If you run the temps towards the top of their tolerance it raises their metabolism and will grow a bit faster. If you run the temps a little lower they will grow slower.


----------



## batray girl (Jul 27, 2005)

they are actually fancy guppies, i was just going to use their babies as feeders


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Then raise the temp a few degrees they will grow larger a bit faster and sounds like that is what you are looking for. Feed them two to three times a day and keep the water clean. They should grow real fast for you.


----------



## batray girl (Jul 27, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Guppy fry can eat ordinary flake food which has been ground into powder. Grind some up into flour, and put a small pinch in the net. The relatively calm water surface inside the net will alow the flour to float for a long time, giving the fry food enough to graze upon for hours. It doesn't take long for them to find this food and figure out how to eat it.

Sometimes, on very rare occasion, you'll get a case of Superfoetation.
This is standard for Heterandria formosa, but occurs very rarely in guppies. This is the effect of only 1 or 3 fry being born each day over an extended period due to being fertilized at the same rate. While it's more likely that you are actually seeing the leftover survivors from normal births, this is a possibility.


----------

